# Really sad news.



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I came home from walking the dogs at 1pm and found Briar dead. 
She'd been fine, no signs of anything being wrong, ate her food this morning, was hopping around. I was gone for an hour...and when I got back she was gone :crying:

Really gutted. The bond had been going well apart from a few spats. She'd really brightened up in herself and was loving being with the other rabbits. 

Can't believe it :crying:

RIP Briar xxx


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

OMG :crying:

Whats happening to the PF bunnies these last couple of days :crying:

So sorry for your loss hun xx

RIP little Briar xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear that you've lost Briar. Sudden losses can be the most shocking. Rabbits seem so fragile sometimes.

Are your buns vaccinated?

RIP Briar. Binky free.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry  
You said she seemed so happy to have friends. 
Binky free at the bridge Briar x


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

thanks. 

Yes it was so sudden so was/is a big shock....even more so as she was fine an hour before. She had some greens and carrot this morn, i threw in loads of fresh hay, she had water, she had a clean bed....

She was so quiet after Bramble died, but the last week, being with the other 2, she'd come alive again, she cuddled up with them to sleep, they groomed each other, she was livelier than she'd been since losing Bramble. 

I keep thinking if i've missed something, could i have done something....if i'd gotten home a little earlier? She was still slightly warm and floppy, so i must have missed it by not long. 
If i'd have gotten home quicker, i might have seen her looking poorly, or at least been with her.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I know how you feel, but I doubt you could have done a thing, even if you had come home earlier, and she had her friends near her, so wasn't alone.

((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.

R.I.P Briar


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no poor you!! What an awful shock! I suppose a small consolatation is she passed away happy.

Speep well Briar.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Briar, no way - it was Muffin who went off food, how is Muffin? I hope all the others are okay.

I am really sorry to hear this, I can't believe so many PF members are losing their pets. It just awful. I am thinking of you at this sad time.


RIP Little one.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Muffin is fine now thanks for asking, she is munching away back to normal since yesterday. 

I honestly can't understand what happened. 
Briar was only 5, which is getting on a bit for a large breed, but she seemed fine, she certainly wasn't acting like she was slowing down due to age, she was eating normally, toileting normally, having nose rubs and treats...i just don't get it  

I'm waiting for Mike to get home from work to bury her :sad:
I'd like to put her near Bramble so they can be together, but i don't think there's any room there as my 2 guinea pigs and another rabbit are there too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

As I said on fb I'm so sorry hun, glad to hear Biscuit is fine tho.
It could have been many things hun, even the shock of losing Bramble finally caught up with her or something just lurking.

RIP Briar, binky free with Bramble at the bridge xxx


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Bernie. 

I think it's sometimes worse not knowing, as now i don't know if there was something i could have done, or something i missed?

Do you think it could have been her heart, due to her size? I know frenchies being large can die younger. My first frenchie was 7, nearly 8 though when he died. Briar was only 5.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

To be fair 5 isn't a bad age for a frenchie, the breed average is 5-7


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just can't help thinking, what if....what if i'd got home a bit quicker...what if i'd taken the dogs out earlier, i'd have been home and might have noticed something....what if she had a fit or something that i could have helped by taking her to the vet?...what if she's been ill but i didn't notice any signs?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Rabbits do hide illness it's true, but if she was bright and alert, behaving, eating, drinking and pooing as normal, then she gave you no signs at all - so yes, it could have been her heart, but you'll never know for sure. Even if you had an autopsy, they might not be able to say for sure.

The main thing is that she was happy and had friends. If she had an underlying health issue, then maybe the excitement of bonding aggravated it - but it has to be far better for her to have had some quality time with new friends, than possibly a longer life living alone.

You did nothing wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Just can't help thinking, what if....what if i'd got home a bit quicker...what if i'd taken the dogs out earlier, i'd have been home and might have noticed something....what if she had a fit or something that i could have helped by taking her to the vet?...what if she's been ill but i didn't notice any signs?


I have all those questions and more running around at the mo.
Buns go down hill so quickly and in the time she went I doubt very much if taking her to the vet helped.

She went knowing she was loved xxx


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

She was literally alone for an hour. 
I hope she just lay down to sleep and just didn't wake up. 
The other pair are fine, behaving as normal, so i don't think it's really affected them as they hadn't been together long.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so so sorry to hear this  Please don't blame yourself- the fact it was so sudden suggests you couldn't really have done anything anyway. I know it's hard, though ((((HUGS))))

Binky free, Briar. Play with Courage, Purdy and Tilly at the bridge.

Such a sad week


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Although it is normal to go through the ifs and buts, try not to. It isn't your fault and you can take great comfort in the knowledge that you took great care of Briar and the others and they are all loved. They do know and do respond to loving kindness. I can see that with my two.

I will be honest I didn't think I would bond with a rabbit, I assumed it would be feed him clean him and make sure he has plenty of exercise (more of a chore than enjoyment) but Barney has taught me a lot.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

So sorry. Xxx


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

So sorry, hun :-(


----------

